# Coasters for coffee table?



## richaverma (Aug 2, 2018)

I have a very old coffee table in my home. My grandmother gifted that table to my granddad. So I have some fond memories with that table. I want to give it a modern look. So I was thinking of placing some coasters on my table. Can anyone suggest me any idea on this?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would go with old school wooden coasters, I dont like the loopty loops and aggressiveness of the new metal coasters. I would suggest Lightening rod at dollywood or Goliath at six flags... Not sure how they will feng shui with the rest of your living room though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

This is the third time you have posted DIYer threads here although you have been instructed not to. Sorry, but it’s time for you to go.


----------

